# Instillation of Ciprodex drops



## nsclark2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am trying to code the instillation of Ciprodex drops in a patients maxillary sinus for MRSA in the maxillary sinus.  Anyone have a suggestion?  Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Jan 14, 2009)

not my area of expertise - but I'm thinking that would be "included" in the E/M.. usually, placing drops, giving oral meds (asprin,etc) is included in the E/M...

but again, not my area of expertise...


----------



## nsclark2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can we still bill for the drops, like a HCPCS code?


----------

